# Tool Restorations >  Cement Mixer Restoration | Concrete Mixer | Overview

## Catfish

Cement Mixer Restoration | Concrete Mixer | Overview. I restore a cement / concrete mixer from the late 50's/early 60's. This part is the overview of the job at hand.

The mixer was picked up by my father in the early 60's. The cement / concrete mixer has seen a lot of work and abuse from many members of the family. It is time to get it running again. I will start with the GE Electric Motor then move on to Jack shaft, Yoke, Drum, Brake.
Lots of work to do.

Video Link: 



Playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...DRL4unyBGijfI3

Subscribe: https://www.youtube.com/user/Catfish6945

Follow me On Instagram: https://instagram.com/rrintheshop/

Dovetail Cutter and Scribe info: Email To:
RRINTHESHOP@GMAIL.COM

----------

Tule (Aug 25, 2019)

----------

